# Free DVD decoder?



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi guys,

Went to play a DVD the other day and got the message:

Windows Media Player cannot play this DVD because a compatible DVD decoder is not installed on your computer.

I was always able to before. However, I recently did a program clean out and must have accidentally uninstalled the decoder. 

So, is there a good decoder out there for free? Something that would work with Windows Media Player?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

No need for windows media player with this one, dsplayer, freeware (5.7mb no spyware)


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks, works great!

EDIT: I take that back. It won't open the movie file. I downloaded the sound filter as per the instructions, but the file still won't open. The error message is in a language I do not understand.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Have you got DirectX 9c installed on your PC?

To find out, go to Start | Run

Type in *dxdiag*, and click ok

On the system tab it wil tell you which version of Direct X is installed


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

yuppers, 9.0c

I actually figured out a solution. I got a codec (I'm never gonna remember which) and it will play a dvd if I use Windows Media Player Classic. Problem with that is I can't search thtough the dvd (ie, no fastforward, rewind, etc). But it will do until something better comes up.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

That was my next suggestion, the Fraunhofer decoder 

Just right click the screen, click Playback then fast forward, or next chapter


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://members.home.nl/codecpack/klcodec242f.exe

This is a codec pack with the latest codecs that you need.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Actually I have been told that the link is no longer working. Try this link instead.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Reviving this old thread...

Okay, tried getting the codec Tidus, but neither link is working for me. 

I got the NVidia DVD decoder, but it hasn't fixed my problem! When I try to run a DVD, either nothing happens or media player just crashes. I even have the windows media checkup utility, and it tells me the decoder is working fine, so I think there is something else going on. Any ideas?


----------



## mcd046 (Mar 22, 2004)

Im sorry if this is the wrong way to post a question.Can some one direct me as to where or how I can post a question. Thank You


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It would seem that after a month of frustration, $10-$20 would be a small price to pay to actually play DVDs the way you want to.


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

I know...and I did do that. And I am still getting the same error.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

Check at www.versiontracker.com or www.download.com to see if you can download a player that works for you.
Good luck!


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

I know this may seem stupid, but I really want to get Window's Media Player working again...it was working before.

This is exactly the error I get:

Error Signature

AppName: wmplayer.exe AppVer: 10.0.0.3802 ModName: iviaudio.ax
ModVer: 1.0.0.1 Offset: 0001121d

Also, when I insert the DVD, it Media player lists it as 'unknown DVD', even though it should be able to identify it -- it is the retail Arrested Development DVD. This happens for awhile, I get a blank screen -- it does see how many chapters there are however -- then I get the error.

Again, the checker lists the NVidia encoder as working.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, iviaudio.ax is a DVD codec. Try removing it and reinstalling it or another that you have had good luck with.

These need to be unregistered so Run:
regsvr32 /u iviaudio.ax <Enter>

Then, delete the file.

Try this codec for MPEG-2:
http://www.codeccorner.com/file/_mpeg2_filter_for_wmp.zip

*EDIT:*
(I guess they won't let you download directly. Go to this page and scroll down the right-hand column to "MPG2 Patch".)


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks Elvandil. Obviously this iviaudio is the problem, but running regsvr32 /u iviaudio.ax just gives me an error message ("...module cannot be found"). Also, just deleting the file doesn't work either.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Where did you find it?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

They keep changing the links. This is the latest version of the codecs.


----------



## DW49 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello All,
This is a GREAT site:
http://free-codecs.com/

David


----------



## ian80 (Jul 26, 2002)

Thanks! Now...would any of these codecs allow me to watch DVD in WIndows media player?


----------



## DW49 (Mar 22, 2005)

ian80,
This is the one I used:
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/Stinky_MPEG_2_Codec.htm
It works GREAT..
David


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Should be any codecs or packs. The one I gave you a link to seems to help a lot of issues.


----------

